# Blue Gears SoundCard



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey all you computah people!

I desperately need a soundcard, and am not very impressed with the selection from the big brands. Its hard to find any with an optical out and all the processing i would like to have.
I have found one, but it's from a no name brand. I've read a number of positive reviews of it, but I wonder if anyone on here has any experience with it.

I would like to use it to watch HD Video stuff with my computer, as i can't afford a decent high def tv. I don't do a whole lot of gaming, but it's not a non-issue, either. 

I'm terribly ashamed to admit that i listen to music with it as well (well i try to, but it's proven to annoying for most music), I like having the quick access to all of it in one spot, and its much faster than my 400 disc.

So anyway, here's a link to the info page on NewEgg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829127002&Tpk=bluegears+soundcard


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no experience with this card but I do know there are several others with optical out at cheaper prices. Look at the Turtle Beach cards...

mech


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Since posting this thread, I've ruled out that card because of compatability issues with Vista, and appoarently it doesn't work at all with most games.

I've switched to an HT Omega. Appearently the drivers are much better and people say its a good sounding card with no compatability issues.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271002

I know its a bit pricey, but theres no way you'll ever get me to stick a chaep component in my system(audio system my computer is cheap). I guess i really don't need on board processing, though, huh? I'm running it into my Denon AVR-3803, i have to imagine its got better decoding that any of these soundcards. 

You cant send a decoded signal through optical, anyway, right, one would have to let thier receiver decode if it's connected with optical, i think.

I don't know, i was awaken at an unreasonable hour by three obnoxious human children, so im not much use right now (or ever).

Thanks!:bigsmile:


----------

